# Shipyard visit - anyone interested?



## Peter B

The Odense Steel Shipyard Ltd in Denmark (owned by the A.P.Moller - Maersk group) is due to be closed once the current building programmes are completed.
I would like to know whether any of you SN folks would be interested in a visit, before this happens. I realise most of you are based in Britain and elsewhere in the world, but nonetheless I want to pass the offer.
As an employee I have the ability to invite 'private guests' and act as their tour guide. In case of interest, I suggest a coordinated visit in the spring or summer of 2010.

We are currently building three types of vessels:
In drydock I (200,000 dwt capacity) we are building the three new frigates of the _Ivar Huitfeldt_-class for the Royal Danish Navy. All three frigates are in the dock now, in various stages of completion.
In drydock II (200,000 dwt capacity) we are building a series of 3,600 lane-meter Ro-Ro vessels for various owners.
In drydock III (650,000 dwt capacity) we are building a series of 180,000 dwt bulk carriers for two different Greek owners.
It should be possible to find a time where there are a Ro-Ro vessel and a bulk carrier in the early stages of construction in the drydocks, plus at least one of the two nearing completion at the out-fitting quay.

A few years ago I was involved in the building of private submarines (the _Kraka_ and the _UC3 Nautilus_). The latter is situated in the Copenhagen Harbour and is still operational. A visit to her could be included in the arrangement.
Furthermore, my friend Peter Madsen who was the prime force behind the submarines, are now involved in a private space-programme (he is aiming to be the first person launched into space by an amateur-built rocket). A visit to this project could also be included (for a fee, as this project depends entirely on donations and sponsors).
Once in Copenhagen, the Diesel House Museum at B&W would be an obvious pick as well!

Odense Steel Shipyard Ltd: www.oss.dk
Submarines: http://ing.dk/gallerier/97953
Space programme: http://www.copenhagensuborbitals.com/
Diesel House Museum: http://www.dieselhouse.dk/index_UK.html 

I know it is a long shot - but anyone interested?

regards
Peter


----------



## non descript

Peter, that is a very kind and generous move by you – well done and I am sure that some of the SN Members close to your part of the world will look to follow it up. Thank you for the unique opportunity. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

Peter,

May I echo *Tonga's* appreciation of your magnificent offer.
Thank you and I sincerely hope that some SN members are able to benefit from your kindness. (Applause)


----------



## Peter B

A peek into one part of the future of the Odense Steel Shipyard Ltd.


----------



## vectiscol

It would be very interesting. I regularly visit my son and his family who live on Fyn. I will keep watch for further posts on this subject.


----------



## Peter B

A little info on the three types of vessels that you will be able to see at the yard. PDF's are in Danish, but you should be able to figure something out from the pictures and data.


----------



## Peter B

*Photos*

A couple of photos from the yard, taken on January 29, 2010.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/222053/ppuser/9669
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/222054/ppuser/9669


----------



## Peter B

*From yard to ...... something else*

As previously mentioned in this thread, the Odense Steel Shipyard Ltd in Denmark, commonly referred to as 'Lindø', is due to be closed.
It is not only the last of the big newbuilding yards in Denmark, but also by far the biggest yard we ever had. Probably also one of the very last yards in Western Europe, building large merchant vessels.

Contrary to so many other closed yards in Europe, Lindø is not an old, inefficient, run-down facility. It was built from scratch in the late 1950'es, on what was previously beach and farmland. Initially there were two dry-docks (280 x 45 x 7 m) and one outfitting basin (280 x 30 x 8 m), all served by 50 t dockside cranes. During the 1960'es drydock III (415 x 90 x 11 m) was established, along with approx. 400 m of outfitting quay. In 1969 the first 800 t Goliath crane entered service.
Throughout the years there have been a continouos expansion and development:
- The current 1000 t Goliath crane was commisioned in 2001.
- The yard's largest building, 'Block Assembly Shop East' with 2 pcs. 700 t overhead cranes, is from 2005.
- The latest 100 t dockside crane is from 2006.
- The yard has been a forerunner in the development and use of robots in the production.
- The new, sophisticated 3D design and production software package 'Intelliship' was gradually put to use over the last couple of years.
Etc. etc.

Today the yard covers an area of 1,080,000 m² with 166,000 m² under roof.

So what is going to happen to this area and the facilities, once the shipbuilding ceases?

For a start, a new company called 'Lindø Industrial Park' has been established with the purpose of running and renting out the facilities to other businesses. Their preliminary website can be seen here:
http://www.lindo-industripark.dk/lindo.jpg

Secondly, another new company called 'Lindø Industrial Service' has been established as a heavy steel construction contractor.

Thirdly, a new initiative called 'Lindø Off-shore Renewables Center' (LORC) has been launched in a cooperation between key industrial companies in an attempt to secure Denmark's leading role as a developer of green off-shore energy technology. LORC is situated on the premises of the yard. Website (in Danish only, so far):
http://www.lorc.dk/Forside.aspx 

The most important customer of 'Lindø Industrial Park' so far is the repair yard 'Fredericia Skibsværft'. They will completely shut down their activities in Fredericia and continue at Lindø on a 25-year rental agreement, under the new name 'FAYARD'. They will take over 100,000 m², including the old drydocks I and II and the new drydock IV, currently under construction in part of the old outfitting basin. See their new leaflet here:
http://www.fayard.dk/downloads/FayardLindoe09-28aug_brochure.pdf


----------



## McCloggie

Hi Peter;

As I am at present working in Copenhagen I for one would be interested in making a visit.

We should certainly wait until the weather improves as it has been snowing again here today!

McC


----------



## Peter B

*A slightly brighter future*

A new major lease contract was announced today. Skykon Offshore A/S will lease approx 10% of the Lindoe Industrial Park for at least 10 years.

Press release:
http://www.skykon.com/MEDIA-4.aspx?Action=1&NewsId=23&M=NewsV2&PID=234

Video from "my" crane today:
http://www.tv2regionerne.dk/player.aspx?id=533333&r=2


----------



## Frank P

A nice little video Peter.


----------



## non descript

Nice one Peter, thank you (Applause) and not only are you a huge credit to the SN Site, but I am sure the late Mr Carras would be very pleased to see his baby being created...(Thumb)


----------



## Peter B

OSS-Lindø new-building number L714, the frigate F361 _HDMS Iver Huitfeldt_, was floated off the blocks last thursday. Photos here:
http://forsvaret.dk/FMT/Materiel/Skibe/Fregatter/Foto/Pages/default.aspx

_HDMS Iver Huitfeldt_ is the first of three of this class, being built by OSS-Lindø.
A nice little animated video of the frigates (don't forget to turn the sound on):
http://wms1.jay.net/ftv/FMT/Fregat.wmv


----------



## non descript

Thank you Peter, an excellent addition to the Site (Thumb)


----------



## Peter B

*Video*

I have posted a link to a video from the yard here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showpost.php?p=416770&postcount=9


----------



## Peter B

*Time to book your visit!*

As a few people has expressed their interest in the proposed visit to Odense Steel Shipyard, I will suggest a timeframe to look at. 

The last but one of the 182,000 tdw bulk carriers (L231) has just been launched and will undergo final outfitting until she departs for her sea trials, scheduled for July 5th. 
The keel for the last of the 182,000 tdw bulk carriers (L232) was laid yesterday. She is scheduled to be launched on July 23rd.

I therefore suggest a visit sometime between now and the end of June, as it will then be possible to visit a floating bulk carrier nearing it's completion, as well as see one "from beneath", while being assembled in the dry-dock. It may not be possible to obtain permission to go aboard L231 for the last week or two prior to her departure.

During the above period it will also be possible to visit L222, a 3,600 lane-meter Ro-Ro vessel undergoing outfitting at the quay. 

Apart from the bulk carriers and Ro-Ro, it will also be possible to see one or more of the three Navy frigates in various stages of completion. One is already floating, while two are still in dry-dock.

It will, of course, also be possible to visit production facilities, such as work-shops, cranes, etc.

Will those interested please post here, or contact me directly, possibly with proposed/possible dates. I am open to any date or day of the week, as long as it fits around my work schedule.

Regards
Peter 


The Lindø Industrial Park, the company that will take over the yard and facilities, has launched their website:
http://www.lindo-industripark.dk/cm...e&title=Frontpage&pagelang=en&redir=frontpage

Oh, and I just noticed that the British Ambassador is visiting us today. Wonder what that is about!


----------



## Peter B

The launching of the last of the 182,000 tdw bulk carriers (L232) has been postponed from July 23rd till mid-August. Her departure from the yard will be mid-October 2010. She will be the last "big" ship out of the yard.
In addition, we have three more RoRo-vessels (plus one under outfitting) to build, and three frigates to complete.

My invitation still stands: Anyone interested in spending a day in, on and around ships, cranes, workshops and other boy-stuff, just let me know.

Regards
Peter


----------

